# Removing Wax Ring Residue



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

one parts vinegar, 3 parts water, heat from the water or a hair dryer may help,

lots of elbow grease, good luck


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

FYI - I stopped using _wax _seals a few years back. It's almost a pleasure picking up toilet with a waxless seal under it. If that's possible !!


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

Any decent pine oil based cleaner will do it.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Just like scraping the frosting out of the cake bowl....:biggrin2:


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

Hair blow dryer. Heat and wipe when soft.


----------

